# Safari ne repond pas



## Webkiller06 (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, depuis hier j'ai un gros soucis sur mon safari, j'arrive à le lancer puis dès lors que je clique sur un favori il se met à mouliner sans fin. De même si je tape une adresse il l'affiche puis bis répétita il mouline. J'ai donc répararer les autorisations (on dirai que certaines ne sont pas réparer!!!!)mais rien y fait ensuite je l'ai désinstaller puis réinstaller mais toujours rien. Par avance merci pour vos conceils


----------



## Vallle (6 Juin 2011)

Quand il n'y a pas de solution, il y a la restauration


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Deux idées :

Fais le test dans une autre session, pour voir si tu as le même problème dans cette autre session.
As tu installé des extensions ? Si oui, désactive les et reteste.


----------



## Webkiller06 (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, je vais essayer d'ouvrir une autre session, sinon comment désactiver les extensions. Merci


----------



## fanmac (7 Juin 2011)

essaye de voir les pref dans menu safari : extensions  : activé, désactivé, bouton en haut dans ma capture..


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juin 2011)

menu Safari / préférences /extensions (décocher les cases "activer xxxx" ou xxxx est le nom de l'extension)


----------



## Webkiller06 (9 Juin 2011)

Salut, j'ai donc essayé les solutions:
- ouvrir une autre session mais c pareil.
- De désactiver les extensions, toujours pareil.
- J'ai même désinstallé et ré installé safari.
Je me trouve coincé, j'aimerai faire une restauration mais je ne sais pas comment faire d'autant plus que j'ai jamais fait une sauvegarde.................et puis, est ce que je risque de perdre tout mes documents perso (photos, video de famille)


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2011)

Commence donc par faire une sauvegarde de tes données, sur un disque dur externe (par ex. en clonant).

Est ce que ton OS est à jour ? Est ce que Safari est aussi à jour ?

As tu fait qch de particulier juste avant que Safari pose des pb ? (mise à jour ?ajouter de la RAM ?..)


----------



## Webkiller06 (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, en fait dimanche dernier je suis revenu de congès lorsque j ai allumé mon mac, un tas de mise à jour ont été faite 3 ou 4 et depuis plus rien, en rêgle générale, je force les mises à jour 1 à 2 fois par mois donc je pense que mon os est à jour. Mais c'est vraiment bizarre car safari s'ouvre, ensuite si je saisi un adresse il y va puis après plus rien il mouline, si je vais dans mes favoris et que je clique sur une d'eux il mouline encore.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2011)

Tu devrais peut être essayer d'appliquer la màj combo 10.6.7 suivie d'une réparation des permissions.

Attention, si tu as un MacBook Pro Early 2011, la combo est là.


----------



## Webkiller06 (10 Juin 2011)

salut, voilà j'ai tout essayé mais rien y fait, je commence à flipper d'autant plus que j ai installé firefox et la çà marche????????


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2011)

Safari 5.0.5 ?


----------



## Webkiller06 (10 Juin 2011)

Affirmatif téléchargé sur le site apple!!!!!!!!!j ai meme vérifié et réparé les permissions. Je n'y comprends rien comme si le problème ne vennait pas de safari


----------



## labernee (12 Juin 2011)

Salut,

J'avais récemment le même style de problème, et j'ai installé SAFARI 5.1 et depuis tout roule impec, sans compter que le nouveau SAFARI 5,1 est plus rapide, et possede la foction "reading list" qui est géniale.

A bientôt.
A ta dispo si tu trouves pas SAFARI 5.1 pour SL sur le net

Bernard


----------



## JFL27 (12 Juin 2011)

Si tu as un problème avec Safari, il faut appeler Daktari, le spécialiste en Lion.

Blague à part, c'est  très désagréable d'avoir Safari qui plante ou qui mouline.


----------

